# Is removing overflow:auto; from the signaure div a possibility?



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

It would certainly save everyone a lot of trouble.

For those who don't understand -- instead of aesthetically sickness-inducing scrollbars, long signatures would just be cut off.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

wouldn't it have to be changed to overflow:hidden

but I don't care; sigs off


----------



## PichuK (Aug 31, 2008)

yes please


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought a div with a set width would just cut off anything going beyond that width. o.o But, uh, if that's the case... then that.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, God yes. 

Eevee says turn signatures off, but I like to see signatures...

Just not with scrollbars. 

Plus it would be hillarious to see them abrubty cut off. (God I am tired.)


----------



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

...What is the point? Seriously, turn them off. Or, just don't scroll down through them? I mean, I honestly don't get the point of cutting them off. If you don't like 'em? Disable 'em. If you don't want to disable them, then just... don't scroll down.

I just don't get it. x_x


----------



## Eevee (Aug 31, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> I thought a div with a set width would just cut off anything going beyond that width. o.o But, uh, if that's the case... then that.


Posts don't have set widths, do they?


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Isn't the signature div a totally seperate thing, though?

Not trying to argue, would just like to figure it out. If it's more appropriate I'd like to change this thread's title.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 31, 2008)

KMew because they are retarded and a nuicense to the people who actually like to see decent signatures. (I can't be bothered to correct my spelling btw.)


----------



## KMew (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah, thanks. I think I get it a little bit now. But, I thought someone said that Butterfree was installing a hack to be able to block certain signatures? Maybe not. 

But whatever, I wouldn't care either way; my sig is not long enough nor will it ever be long enough for a scrollbar.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 31, 2008)

...no, I'm not. Somebody came up with that idea because people are being butthurt about OMG SOMEBODY HAS A SIG BIGGER THAN MY PERSONAL ARBITRARY MARK AND I DON'T WANT TO SEE THEIR SIGNATURE. I never said I was going to do it (and it would be one hell of a lot of a bother). Make a greasemonkey script if you want it that badly.

You ever thought that maybe the reason I put overflow:auto on there was that I _wanted_ people to be able to put a lot of stuff in their signatures if they feel like it without them taking up too much vertical space on the screen?


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Geez, it was a light-hearted suggestion... calm down.


----------

